# fyi- chip sealing on Alhambra Valley rd in East Bay



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Yesterday crews were spreading new tar&gravel on Alhambra Valley Rd from Castro ranch up to Pig Farm. Another crew was patching cracks on Wildcat Canyon Rd btwn San Pablo Dam & El Toyonal. Be careful this weekend until it settles....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Chef Tony said:


> Yesterday crews were spreading new tar&gravel on Alhambra Valley Rd from Castro ranch up to Pig Farm. Another crew was patching cracks on Wildcat Canyon Rd btwn San Pablo Dam & El Toyonal. Be careful this weekend until it settles....


Yep, brand new chip seal sucks since a good porton of the pebbles are loose. After several months (depending on traffic) it gets better.

<img src="http://www.kbc.com.my/images/CMS/Product%20trial.jpg">


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

They just screwed up Soda Springs Rd over off Lexington with this chip seal stuff. I just went up 30 ft and had dozens of rock (chips) stick on my front wheel and go right into my fork. This took some paint off under the fork. :mad2:

I even got one rock that got into the hole the bottom of your fork. I had to take the wheel off to get it out.

With Soda Springs having such little traffic, it's going to be a while before it's ok to ride.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

I really hate that stuff. They do it allot in Pa. I have read in the local rag that
allot more chip & seal will be going on instead of road resurfacing because
of the economy. Even when its dry I think it wears out tires quicker than the
regular road surface.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep. I found out the hard way this morning. Luckily, today was a recovery ride day and I was planning on going slow anyway. Even then, it wasn't a whole lot of fun riding on that stuff.

I should have suspected they might be doing the whole road when I started seeing chip sealed patches on Alhambra Valley road a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you posted this. I just rode it two days ago, and it was terrible. All loose gravel without the "seal" yet. Terrible to ride on. Its like a dirt road pretty much. I wont be riding here for at least a few weeks. I hate all the loose rocks flying up and smacking my carbon frame. Cant be good.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Was riding Higgins Purisma today (mountain bike) and they were in the process of laying a chip seal down on that. Was ok to ride with fat tires but would suck enormously with skinnies. Stay away from this loop for a few weeks.


----------

